# طلب مساعدة فى كيفية تفصل المواسير



## ahmed260 (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب يوضح عمل مواسير وبخاصة تفصيل الكوع والمسلوب


----------



## أبو العمار (5 مايو 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب يوضح عمل مواسير وبخاصة تفصيل الكوع والمسلوب*​


----------



## أبو العمار (5 مايو 2009)

أرجو من أخي الكريم إذا كان قد تم الرد عليك في هذه المسألة أن تدلني على مكان الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnr (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فين الكتاب


----------



## فرج الشيمى (23 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز سوف اقوم بشرح عمل تفصيل الولد اى درجه وتفصيل الكوع وتفصيل الرديوسر فى اقرب وقت انشاء الله بالاله الحاسبه علما باننى اعمل بمهنه برادة المواسير خبره 23 عام


----------



## abohassan76 (31 يناير 2010)

*abohassan_76*

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي كتا ب بوضع عمل المسلوب والولد اي درجة والكوع اي درجة وشكر محمد مرسي
:13:


----------



## aly200 (9 مارس 2010)

*[email protected]*

اريد كتاب شرح عمل كوع مسلوب وولد من الماسير .هام جدا


----------



## جوالمصرى (20 أبريل 2010)

فين الكتاب ياجماعة


----------



## م جابر ابراهيم (23 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب يوضح عمل مواسير وبخاصة تفصيل الكوع والمسلوب


----------



## م جابر ابراهيم (23 أبريل 2010)

*اريد كتاب شرح عمل كوع مسلوب وولد من الماسير .هام جدا*​


----------



## م جابر ابراهيم (23 أبريل 2010)

اريد المساعدة يا بش مهندس الشيمى


----------



## said mostafa (14 أغسطس 2011)

*مدونة مهاراتى *


مهاراتى مدونة متخصصة فى شرح وتفصيل المواسير والكيعان والاولاد والمسلوب والحدفات من حيث الاقطار والدرجات وكل مايلزم التركيبات الميكانيكية والكهربائية واللحامات وتشكيل المعادن
http://mhraty.blogspot.com/


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2011)

اين الكتاب واين الردود


----------

